# Painting Wheel Trims



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I know they are a rarity nowadays but i need to paint the wheel trims on the pug. New ones are £20 each and thats a bit of a waste on a £800 car.

So i've started to prep them, i've sanded them all down and just about filled and removed the scratches, next is to give them a quick coat of hi-build primer followed by some good old grey primer.

Then its on to colour, should i just use a standard metallic (i always used stratos silver  ) with several coats of lacquer or should i just give them to a bodyshop and hope they will paint them for £25 ?  

What paint would you recommend something from Halfrauds or spend a few extra ££ and get it from a proper paint factors ? I was going to use the wurth stuff but i believe thats just silver where the original finish was metallic.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

To be honest for £25 you could get a set of new ones


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

ebay? or go to a scrappys n find urself some for a fiver?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> To be honest for £25 you could get a set of new ones


not from the stealer, they are £80 for a set of 4, used ones will be in the same condition as the ones i have so i would be in the same position


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silver-..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item1e6bea2725

Plastic primer is a must as the trims will flex. Then 3 / 4 layers of clear.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> To be honest for £25 you could get a set of new ones


where ? be interested to know my local scrap yard charges £15 a corner for oe trims


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scotty B said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silver-..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item1e6bea2725
> 
> Plastic primer is a must as the trims will flex. Then 3 / 4 layers of clear.


what a cracking price have you tried the paint is it any good ? or like ****


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

No idea, but to do the job right with good paint/primer and clear you're looking at £50. 

Might aswell take a punt on these. I sure someone on here re-furbed his alloys for something like £20 using a paint he bought a £1.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

hmmmmm i need it to be metallic though and unlike halfords wheel silver (which is grey) i want it to be silver


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Try looking on here mate should find what your looking for.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...mrz9CA&usg=AFQjCNHsBOXiXTBNfFdcUH-U6_425IG71w


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Andyb0127 said:


> Try looking on here mate should find what your looking for.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...mrz9CA&usg=AFQjCNHsBOXiXTBNfFdcUH-U6_425IG71w


Thanks, I just need to work out which silver now !


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Ford Sparkle silver is superb with a great fleck.

Contact Paints4U and they'll sort you out.

I used it on my wheel refurb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Scotty B said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Silver-..._Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item1e6bea2725
> 
> Plastic primer is a must as the trims will flex. Then 3 / 4 layers of clear.


They sell these aerosols in my local £1 shop for.........£1 each


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've just got them finished and back on the car, i wanted to tidy the car up a little so that i wasn't putting nice wheel trims on a dirty car, I ran out of daylight even with the extra hour .... its taken me a week to do them from sanding, filling, primer, colour and lacquer but i'm happy with how they have turned out. All in all its cost me about the same price as one wheel trim from the dealer .... oh and they are moodust silver


----------

